# HR22-100 & SWM confirmed install!



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Called up DTV tonight to check in on my free MPEG 4 Receiver upgrade. Told them that I would only upgrade if I can get a SWM, since the room the MPEG4 receiver is going into, only has 1 coax connection. 

I explained all the info I learned from here regarding the requirements and eligibility for a SWM install. Customer service rep was impressed. LOL (Thanks DBStalk). She confirmed that, YES, you need at least 5 tuners to get a SWM. Jokingly, she admitted to browing DBStalk as well. LOL... 

Soooo, we have a HR22-100 and SWM switch coming Sept 27th. The local DTV contractor is jam packed with new installs over the next couple weeks. 

Question now, I currently have the 4 coax lines coming in from the dish. Does this mean the installer is going to yank the 4 lines and only run one line into my house?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It means, odds are, your not going to get a SWM LNB. Regardless of what the CSR stated, it will really be up to how closely the HSP is following the installation rules. Also, the CSR has no ability to promise or specify a HR22 or any other specific model either.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

SWM LNB? I already have a slimline dish. i thought this was compatible with SWM


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

y2k02c5 said:


> SWM LNB? I already have a slimline dish. i thought this was compatible with SWM


No, the SWM LNB has the SWM built in.

HSPs typically don't stock the external SWM-8.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

y2k02c5

I would check the DIRECTV website for the order and see if the HSPs phone number is listed. Then you can call them to confirm some things.

Or try to get the CSR to give you the phone number. Some can, some can't.

Or they might put the HSP on the phone with you.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

RobertE said:


> No, the SWM LNB has the SWM built in.
> 
> HSPs typically don't stock the external SWM-8.


Ok, i'm mistaken then. I thought the SWM replaced the Zinwell WB68 in my basement.



Tom Robertson said:


> y2k02c5
> 
> I would check the DIRECTV website for the order and see if the HSPs phone number is listed. Then you can call them to confirm some things.
> 
> ...


Yea I still have the work order receipt from last time they were out. I'll give them a call to confirm. The CSR did provide me with a work order #


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

y2k02c5 said:


> Ok, i'm mistaken then. I thought the SWM replaced the Zinwell WB68 in my basement.
> 
> Yea I still have the work order receipt from last time they were out. I'll give them a call to confirm. The CSR did provide me with a work order #


there have been multiple promises made by csr's that the installer would bring a swm with him. i would say you have a 99% chance not to get a swm8. i hope you do though........ good luck.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

dave29 said:


> there have been multiple promises made by csr's that the installer would bring a swm with him. i would say you have a 99% chance not to get a swm8. i hope you do though........ good luck.


Well i'm going to call and hopefully get confirmation from the local installer. If they can't show up with a SWM, then don't bother coming out at all. Only reason i've postponed doing the MPEG4 upgrade was the availbility of the SWM in my area


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Look forward to the updates. 

Yes, a SWM8 would/could replace the WB68 (or go in parallel.) 

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the installer. Confirmed work order, and they do show the request for the SWM and HR22-100 receiver. Now I just have to wait till the 27th...

Again, curious as to if they have to remove the 4 coax lines coming into the house?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

y2k02c5 said:


> Ok, i'm mistaken then. I thought the SWM replaced the Zinwell WB68 in my basement.


It could, but don't ignore what RobertE told you about the availability of SWM8s among HSPs. The SWM8 and the AM21 are two devices that you don't often see in HSP warehouses.

Know that CSRs will tell you all sorts of stories (perhaps stopping short of saying "whatever you want to hear"). Don't expect special treatment based on what they told you.

The HSP is the only one who will tell you what you can and cannot get and they're motivated to not have you cancel the install after the installer shows up to add another coax.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

y2k02c5 said:


> Again, curious as to if they have to remove the 4 coax lines coming into the house?


They don't need to remove anything to achieve the installation. Where they install the SWM8 will have an impact on how many cables must run how far.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> They don't need to remove anything to achieve the installation. Where they install the SWM8 will have an impact on how many cables must run how far.


I prewired the house myself last summer before the drywall went up. Ran all my coax to each room and into a central location in the basement where my WB68 is at. Hopefully i'll get a good installer, who knows what he's doing, without tearing up my house.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> The HSP is the only one who will tell you what you can and cannot get and they're motivated to not have you cancel the install after the installer shows up to add another coax.


Installer confirmed this morning they are bringing a SWM and HR22-100. If they lied and don't show up with requested equipment, then i'll just ask him to leave and take it up with Directv.


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

SWM*8* or SWM*Line*?

In the case of the former, there wouldn't be any reason to NOT just replace your existing multiswitch and continue to use the 4 lines coming down from your existing dish/LNB. Of course, while that makes perfect sense to me and probably to others here, that doesn't mean the concept isn't a stretch for the average installer.

In the case of the latter, you'd be getting a new dish that would only need one of the four wires coming down. Chances are the other three would just be left hanging - at least from the grounding block outside your house - they might run a new single cable from that block to the dish and remove the current set of four that are there...

- Chip



y2k02c5 said:


> Installer confirmed this morning they are bringing a SWM


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just wanted to update everyone on my install. 

DTV installer came out today with a SWM-5 and a HR 22-100. He also replaced the LNB on my dish. He showed me the work order indicating a WB68, but in the tech notes it stated that customer requested HR22-100 and SWM. 

He also remove the B Band converters off my existing HR20-100. 

So far so good. Only thing is, getting the remote to work with my Vizio LCD. the three codes that it lists don't seem to work. I have VX37L model. I'll have to search for some codes that work, but if anyone has this TV, please post up what code worked for you.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like he installed a SWMLine LNB and splitter. 

Glad you got what you wanted, not many get what they request like that.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Sounds like he installed a SWMLine LNB and splitter.
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted, not many get what they request like that.


He also installed a black box that reads " SWM ODU Only" with two connections, "signal to IRD" and "Power to SWM".

He's coming back later to swap out the swm-5 for a swm-8, since I have other rooms prewired for future upgrades, that were originally connected to my WB68.

Now I have to call DTV back and get an AM21 for my OTA's as well.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Does the SWM make a difference? I mean other than just one line and no BBC's?


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

studdad said:


> Does the SWM make a difference? I mean other than just one line and no BBC's?


It allows you to utilize a Dual tuner DVR in a room that only has one coax connection without having to run a second coax line.

I only pre wired my living room with dual coax last year when I built my home, since I already had the HR20 from the old house. Then ran single coax to all other rooms, in anticipation of the SWM release.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

studdad said:


> Does the SWM make a difference? I mean other than just one line and no BBC's?


It's also a powered device, whereas the WB68 and most other multiswitches are simple mechanical switches, requiring the tuners of the receiver to power them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> It's also a powered device, whereas the WB68 and most other multiswitches are simple mechanical switches, requiring the tuners of the receiver to power them.


Are you sure there are moving parts in the "legacy" multiswitches?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> It's also a powered device, whereas the WB68 and most other multiswitches are simple mechanical switches, requiring the tuners of the receiver to power them.


I'm sorry, but this did not make sense to me. it seems to suggest that the wb68 has moving (mechanical) switches/relays in it. 
is this true?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

y2k02c5 said:


> He also installed a black box that reads " SWM ODU Only" with two connections, "signal to IRD" and "Power to SWM".
> 
> He's coming back later to swap out the swm-5 for a swm-8, since I have other rooms prewired for future upgrades, that were originally connected to my WB68.
> 
> Now I have to call DTV back and get an AM21 for my OTA's as well.


That is the Power Inserter. Also it is not a SWM-5 or SWM-8 most likely if he swapped the LNB, you are probably referring to the splitter.



studdad said:


> Does the SWM make a difference? I mean other than just one line and no BBC's?


It allows you to run DVRs with one line, no bbcs, AND it allows the use of splitters (so if you have one line into a room, you can split the line and run 2 receivers there)



harsh said:


> Are you sure there are moving parts in the "legacy" multiswitches?


Depends what switch it is, I am not 100% sure on the WB68. And it is not necessarily "moving" per say, but it is mechanical in some switches.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Grentz said:


> That is the Power Inserter. Also it is not a SWM-5 or SWM-8 most likely if he swapped the LNB, you are probably referring to the splitter.


Now that you mention it, I was wondering why he told me that my HR10-250 wouldnt work any more with this new setup. Cause I was reading about SWM with legacy ports that allows you to keep HR10 units working.

Well when he comes back i'll have to ask him why he went with this setup


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

He went with it because the SWM-8 (or the slightly older SWM-5) module is for commercial/MDU installs only, not consumer installs. The only way consumers get them is by buying them on their own from 3rd parties like SolidSignal/Tech Tool Supply/etc.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Grentz said:


> He went with it because the SWM-8 (or the slightly older SWM-5) module is for commercial/MDU installs only, not consumer installs. The only way consumers get them is by buying them on their own from 3rd parties like SolidSignal/Tech Tool Supply/etc.


Gotcha! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Grentz said:


> He went with it because the SWM-8 (or the slightly older SWM-5) module is for commercial/MDU installs only, not consumer installs. The only way consumers get them is by buying them on their own from 3rd parties like SolidSignal/Tech Tool Supply/etc.


Old info, SWM8s are available in some areas with more coming.

Also, an LNB swap would not be a SWM5 where he'd then come back to upgrade to SWM8. So I'm believing he somehow got an old SWM5 (no clue how) and installed that for now. So he should be able to install a legacy line to HR10-250. Maybe he was thinking about the HD that won't be available soon.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Old info, SWM8s are available in some areas with more coming.
> 
> Also, an LNB swap would not be a SWM5 where he'd then come back to upgrade to SWM8. So I'm believing he somehow got an old SWM5 (no clue how) and installed that for now. So he should be able to install a legacy line to HR10-250. Maybe he was thinking about the HD that won't be available soon.
> 
> ...


Wow really Tom? Before it sounded certain they would never use the SWM-8/5 modules in consumer installs.

Very good news though! Thanks for the correction, will be kept in mind for future postings. Things do change quickly!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The preferred install will likely be the SWMline LNB, but not the only one. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice, I can see how the SWM8 would be very useful in some situations over the SWMLine. Both have pros and cons


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Very nice, I can see how the SWM8 would be very useful in some situations over the SWMLine. Both have pros and cons


I'd have to have a SWM8, 'scuse me, I meant 3 of them. 

Does 5 bedrooms, 2 kitchens, 2 living rooms, and a family room count as an MDU? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'd have to have a SWM8, 'scuse me, I meant 3 of them.
> 
> Does 5 bedrooms, 2 kitchens, 2 living rooms, and a family room count as an MDU?
> 
> ...


Sounds like it! You could fit a nice 3 Bedroom apartment and 2 Bedroom apartment in, both with their own kitchen and living room  :lol:


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Old info, SWM8s are available in some areas with more coming.
> 
> Also, an LNB swap would not be a SWM5 where he'd then come back to upgrade to SWM8. So I'm believing he somehow got an old SWM5 (no clue how) and installed that for now. So he should be able to install a legacy line to HR10-250. Maybe he was thinking about the HD that won't be available soon.
> 
> ...


What he did was swap out the LNB on my dish. I already had a slimline to begin with. Then he disconnected 3 of the 4 lines from the dish going into the house. The remaining line was then connected into the Power Unit, and from there he connected a line into the splitter, which had 1 input, and 4 outputs. Currently I only have 2 rooms with DVR's. He is coming back with a 1in/8 out splitter, so I can connect the rest of my rooms for future upgrades.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, that would be the SWMline LNB and would support 8 tuners. But doesn't have legacy ports. 

Too bad he didn't have or bring a true SWM8 so your HR10 could be supported. Maybe in the next trip?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

y2k02c5 said:


> What he did was swap out the LNB on my dish. I already had a slimline to begin with. Then he disconnected 3 of the 4 lines from the dish going into the house. The remaining line was then connected into the Power Unit, and from there he connected a line into the splitter, which had 1 input, and 4 outputs. Currently I only have 2 rooms with DVR's. He is coming back with a 1in/8 out splitter, so I can connect the rest of my rooms for future upgrades.


What you have is a the SWMLine LNB. Not the SWM5, he is not bringing you a SWM8.

Keep in mind with that LNB you will be limited to a max of 8 tuners.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, that would be the SWMline LNB and would support 8 tuners. But doesn't have legacy ports.
> 
> Too bad he didn't have or bring a true SWM8 so your HR10 could be supported. Maybe in the next trip?
> 
> ...


Yea, at this point, i'm not gonna sweat it. I'm happy with my HR20 and HR22 so far. I'll sell the HR10 and put it towards next year's new DTV Tivo Box 



RobertE said:


> What you have is a the SWMLine LNB. Not the SWM5, he is not bringing you a SWM8.
> 
> Keep in mind with that LNB you will be limited to a max of 8 tuners.


I don't see us needing more than 8. Figure 4 are in use now, and I'll be installing a dual tuner in the basement next year when I finish my home theatre, and then will probably put regular non dvr units in the two bedrooms for the kids when they get older, which is still a few years off. By then we'll have some other new crazy satellite technology


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, but once you go SWM, you never can have enough tuners. You suddenly start thinking of places you can have a DVR you've always wanted one: master bathroom, workshop, office, garage, etc. 

And can finally convince the wife to let the mancave have one. 

SWM is the gateway drug to 10 DVRs...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Keep in mind with that LNB you will be limited to a max of 8 tuners.


When they did my install I had 3 HD DVRs and 2 non HD DVRs. The 1-8 splitter would only support 4 of the DVRs. Two tuners each so the 1-8 splitter could not do the 5 units. He ended up installing a 2nd dish for the 5th turner. I did purchase one additional HD DVR ($99. customer loyalty) and it was an HR22.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ouch, second dish? They "should" have installed a regular LNB, splitters to two SWMs. (In my opinion.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

I had my SWMLine installed yesterday.

The installer came on Saturday, but did not have the SWMLine with him  

He returned yesterday and just switched out the LNB on the slimline dish. He removed 3 of the 4 lines running to the switch on my eave near the dish. He then replaced the switch with a 8-way splitter, of which I had 5 lines running from there into the house. I also got an HR22-100 to replace my old HR10-250 as well.

My current setup included 
(2)HR20-100
(1)HR22-100
(2)H20

That uses all of the 8 tuner support and works perfectly.  

Also, I might mention that DirecTV did not charge me anything for this install/upgrade. The installer was not very knowledgeable, but he was very nice and did whatever to try and make me happy. He said this was his first SWMLine install, that normally DirectV employees and not contractors did these. I'm not sure if that's true, but I am happy now since I have never had 2 cables to any of my DVR's and that makes it all worthwhile!


----------

